# HTML For a Marquee Scrolling Box With Hyperlinks



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, I am looking for the HTML for a scrolling marquee text box for my website. I found it before but i cant find it again. Please help. Also If you know any website with HTML code for good/cool stuff please. All replys greatfully welcome thank you.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

A marquee tag has numerous attributes but its basic structure consist of the following:


```
<MARQUEE>
Hi There! <IMG SRC="IMG LOCATION HERE" HEIGHT=33 WIDTH=82 ALT="TEXT HERE">
</MARQUEE>
```
Like mentioned previously, there are more options available. State what they are and I will try my best.

As for "cool" things. I am out of ideas. Be careful with marquees as they are not normally a "cool" thing to have on someone's website.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

For some cool scripts, check out Dynamic Drive.


----------

